# Seein them yet?



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

Wish the dwr would still do the aerial survey, but with the cold front last week and this weeks weather, anyone starting to see the swans yet?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes. Staged up in southern a Alberta and Montana last week. More than I've ever seen that i remember. Be patient they are on their way!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Jerry, 
Please send a neck-collared one to the end of my 20 gauge.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

When they do get here, they're not going to stay to long with BRBR being dry the last few months. I'd be looking elsewhere to find a Swan.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

taxidermist said:


> When they do get here, they're not going to stay to long with BRBR being dry the last few months. I'd be looking elsewhere to find a Swan.


That is exactly what the Feds want. Hunters stay home or elsewhere.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

There has been some shot within the last couple days. They are starting to show up


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Saw 2 groups moving through Cache Valley tonight, 1 small group of 10 or so and a big V of 30-40.....they trickling down now but I'll bet there will be more and more in the next few weeks!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

One thing I love about Swans, is that decoy so well. I went out and got 8 decoys over the summer so when I get my next tag (5years) hopefully It will be a one day, one shot trip.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

They’re coming. From my front porch in Brigham I here them migrating at night every year. Heard my first ones this year 9:30 Wed night.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I hunted Public Shooting Grounds today, and watched swans migrate in from the north all day long (except when the snow was thick enough to block my view). A few snow geese came through, too! Pretty cool.

I'm not quite sure how they will react to the weather we're going to have the next few days, but I think now would be a good time to head after them.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Saw a dozen or so at OB yesterday, hope this ice doesn't stay, but that is where they were sitting yesterday morning. By the evening the ice thawed and the swans had moved on from where I saw them in the morning.


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

I saw 5 moving over FB yesterday afternoon.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll say this, I saw thousands of swans up in the interior of Alaska last week. Not sure where Utah's swans originate from, but it might be a while still before large numbers arrive down there. We're also unseasonably warm right now (was 57F yesterday) so things aren't really uncomfortable for them up here yet.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> I'll say this, I saw thousands of swans up in the interior of Alaska last week. Not sure where Utah's swans originate from, but it might be a while still before large numbers arrive down there. We're also unseasonably warm right now (was 57F yesterday) so things aren't really uncomfortable for them up here yet.


You are warmer than us right now. 10 degrees this morning with a high of 30 forcasted. We will be back in the 50's by next week.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I saw a flock of 10-12 or so when I was scouting at Farmington Bay this morning.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone been out to update on the swans?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

gdog said:


> Anyone been out to update on the swans?


My dad was up at BRBR on Saturday. He said there were decent numbers up on the rest ponds at the North end of the refuge, but not a lot flying through the hunt units.


----------



## Fowl livin (Nov 6, 2019)

I was at Farmington bay today and there was 3 groups at sunrise. First group had 70 birds flying high and the other two groups were 10-15 just out of range. After sunrise nothing.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Hunted Bear River Refuge Monday in Unit 1A. Looking north towards Public Shooting Grounds between 10 & 11 AM, we saw 2 or 3 THOUSAND swans flying east & west. Scanning from due east to due west with binocs, I couldn't see any area that didn't have swans in the air. They are definitely here.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I was up at BRBR this afternoon. There were large numbers of swans up on the rest ponds, but very few flying through the hunt units.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Lots of swans moving this evening.


----------

